# Do you Hulu?



## Big Don (Jun 25, 2009)

Anyone else using Hulu.com?
I've been watching Chicago Hope and Picket Fences from the pilot episodes on. I'm loving this.


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 25, 2009)

I have an account but don't often do it.


----------



## Brian Jones (Jun 25, 2009)

Yep


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jun 25, 2009)

shesulsa said:


> I have an account but don't often do it.



Same here.


----------



## Wild Bill (Jun 25, 2009)

I watch almost all of my favorite shows on the internet.   I am never home when they are on.  I am also enjoying I Dream Of Jeannie.  Hulu is better than cable.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 25, 2009)

Used it a few times. Thought it was cool.


----------



## Omar B (Jun 25, 2009)

Yeah, I've got a Hulu membership, I've got my favorite shows in there.  I watch all my Simpsons, Family Guy, Arrested Development on there.


----------



## Nolerama (Jun 25, 2009)

Yep. I transfer it to my TV, and it looks awesome.

I also Surf the Channel (surfthechannel.com).


----------



## blindsage (Jun 26, 2009)

Yep. Use it to catch up on Lost, Fringe and Dollhouse since I'm often not home when they're on.


----------



## BlueDragon1981 (Jun 29, 2009)

I use it sometimes. Probably more than the actual tv channels. I say sometimes because I don't watch a lot of tv shows.


----------



## AceHBK (Jun 29, 2009)

What is this site?  Do they just have all tv shows that you can watch?

I ahve seen the commercials and thought they were weird and never went to the website.


----------



## Cryozombie (Jun 29, 2009)

AceHBK said:


> What is this site?  Do they just have all tv shows that you can watch?.



Thats about it.

Tv shows, some movies, and some Movie Trailers and such, all supported by advertising, just like real tv.


----------



## Big Don (Jun 29, 2009)

by some fluke, probably a setting on my end, I am not getting ANY ads. 
I don't plan on looking into that...


----------



## Ironcrane (Aug 11, 2009)

Nolerama said:


> Yep. I transfer it to my TV, and it looks awesome.
> 
> I also Surf the Channel (surfthechannel.com).



I used SurftheChannel too for a time, but my computer started giving me virus alerts when I went to that site.

I do use Hulu now to watch Babylon 5 from time to time, but it isn't as good as SurftheChannel was.


----------

